# College, whatchya got?



## Tiger_Goosebark (May 12, 2011)

Please feel free to post / brag about where you went and what you studied.


----------



## policemedic (May 12, 2011)

University of Hard Knocks.

School of Adventurous Inexactitude

Master of Arts, Applied Psychology and Interpersonal Discord (Forensic Specialty)


----------



## RetPara (May 12, 2011)

University of Maryland, Heidelberg,  BA in Government & Politics 1988
Post Graduate Intell Program (Middle East Concentration), Def Intell College (now JMIC), 1990
Webster University,  MA in International Relations 1993
Articles and book reviews published in _Military Review_, _Military Intelligence Professional Journal_, _Soldier of Fortune _(under various nom de guerre's)


----------



## TLDR20 (May 12, 2011)

policemedic said:


> University of Hard Knocks.



I was going to say the same thing. I went to High School. Did pretty well.


----------



## Tiger_Goosebark (May 12, 2011)

> I went to High School. Did pretty well



So did I, didn't do very well. Lived with my dog at 7 falls for a month, joined the military.


----------



## Poetic_Mind (May 12, 2011)

-University of Dayton
-International Studies with a Peace and Global Security concentration and a German major

*Side Note* Still in school!


----------



## Tiger_Goosebark (May 12, 2011)

> So did I, didn't do very well. Lived with my dog at 7 falls for a month, joined the military.



_Non sequitur_


----------



## CDG (May 12, 2011)

Currently enrolled at Tidewater Community College working towards an eventual degree in Homeland Security.


----------



## ArcticOneSix (May 12, 2011)

Texas A&M.

History and English....and get the shit smoked outta me.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 12, 2011)

I thought I posted to this thread once already but I guess I didn't.

I didn't do so well in high school, but I did get rejected from some of the finest institutions in our country.


----------



## x SF med (May 12, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> I thought I posted to this thread once already but I guess I didn't.
> 
> I didn't do so well in high school, but I did get rejected from some of the finest institutions in our country.


 
Bellevue isn't really one of the finest institutions....  now the one they kept Eleanor Kennedy at was a fine institution....

Oh, you mean of Higher Education, not Mental....  gotcha....   my bad, I forgot that was supposed to be a secret.    SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.....  nobody heard that, right?


----------



## SpitfireV (May 12, 2011)

I'm doing Chinese and IR. I do not like essays.


----------



## Mac_NZ (May 12, 2011)

I slept with a lot of college chick as a young Soldier so if degrees are STI/STD/AIDS I have a BA, B Sc, B Tech, B Des and a BFA.  pretty sure I rooted a MILF lecturer on one drunken rampage so that must give me something pretty high speed as well.


----------



## mike_cos (May 12, 2011)

Graduated at Hogwarts


----------



## x SF med (May 12, 2011)

TCU, where Bob Howard got his Master's, and started about the time he was finishing only met him once on Campus....   7 year hiatus and then finished up.   English (major), History (minor), Anthropology, Philosophy, Military Science (concentrations)   but started off in Engineering and Drafting.   I also have 50 hours of  Business and Accounting.   Did an on-line MBA but it's not worth crap, the school went into diploma mill mode a year after I finished - I am now disillusioned with re-doing another MBA.

I got about 60 hours of college credits in the service too....  40 of those are from Baylor Medical School, 20 from Univerity of Maryland military extension....

My best degrees are from the MacKall School for Boys....  so good I did it twice.


----------



## Nasty (May 12, 2011)

Have 110 Hours but not enough for even As. Degree. Guess I'm just a well educated dumb-ass.


----------



## surgicalcric (May 12, 2011)

x SF med said:


> ...My best degrees are from the MacKall School for Boys.... so good I did it twice.



Same here.  My Tab Orders and latter of acceptance in the Regiment are cherished more than my Degrees (Biology and Chemistry, double major from CoC.)

Crip


----------



## policemedic (May 12, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> Graduated at Hogwarts


Mike studied under Chop.....:-"


----------



## Chopstick (May 12, 2011)

policemedic said:


> Mike studied under Chop.....:-"


Oh you just didnt........


----------



## QC (May 12, 2011)

Not so much Int, but Dip. Security Science with a couple of Int modules. I was awarded a SFA with VD scar.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 12, 2011)

QC said:


> ... I was awarded a SFA with VD scar.



Was that the thing that Elton John wore to the Royal Wedding?


----------



## QC (May 12, 2011)

I think he was wearing a hair transplant.


----------



## mike_cos (May 12, 2011)

policemedic said:


> Mike studied under Chop.....:-"





Chopstick said:


> Oh you just didnt........


oh yeah.. I studdied under him....:-"


----------



## Mac_NZ (May 12, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> oh yeah.. I studdied under him her....:-"


----------



## mike_cos (May 12, 2011)

Her? OMG! I'm sorry!!!!!!


----------



## Totentanz (May 12, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> oh yeah.. I studdied under *him*....:-"



LMAO!

fuckin' epic...


----------



## SpitfireV (May 12, 2011)

That's straight from Silvio's School of Unexpected Surprise


----------



## mike_cos (May 12, 2011)

Chop I'm sorry... you'll ever forgive me?


----------



## mike_cos (May 12, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> That's straight from Silvio's School of Unexpected Surprise


Bwuahahahaha spit... (are you man?)LMAO


----------



## Swamp Honky (May 12, 2011)

Did a one year stint at American University in Cairo, followed by George Washington University, IA: Dual concentration in ME Studies and Conflict + Security, with three years of Arabic.
The year in Cairo was the best part of college by far.


----------



## tmroun01 (May 12, 2011)

University of Louisville BA in Political Science


----------



## Chopstick (May 12, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> Chop I'm sorry... you'll ever forgive me?


Ill chalk it up to a language issue...this time.


----------



## Mac_NZ (May 12, 2011)

$5 says Mike cos is mysteriously afflicted with AIDs or turned into a newt in the next 5 days, Chop will not be available for comment.


----------



## Tiger_Goosebark (May 12, 2011)

Outstanding!


----------



## SpitfireV (May 13, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> Bwuahahahaha spit... (are you man?)LMAO



Oh I'm never really sure!


----------



## QC (May 15, 2011)

And oh yeah, I should have mentioned I graduated Hons. in DILLIGAF.


----------



## 104TN (May 15, 2011)

Austin Peay State University with a BS in Communication and a Business minor. If I had done another semester I'd have had enough credits for a double major in Geology or Information Systems. I've been throwing around the idea of doing a Masters program for around a year now.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 15, 2011)

I went to San Antonio Community College for a year, where I was working towards a AAS in CJ......But 9/11 took place and I decided to go to Sand Hill's school for boys, follwed by some wonderful humanitarian work in the middle east. ;)


----------



## x SF med (May 15, 2011)

JAB said:


> I went to San Antonio Community College for a year, where I was working towards a AAS in CJ......But 9/11 took place and I decided to go to Sand Hill's school for boys, follwed by some wonderful humanitarian work in the middle east. ;)


 
Harmony Church is where the REAL Infantry was trained...   Sand Hill was where they sent the losers...  It was like special class at the Benning School for Boys.....:-"


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 15, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Harmony Church is where the REAL Infantry was trained... Sand Hill was where they sent the losers... It was like special class at the Benning School for Boys.....:-"



Yeah I know, all you old guys were last of the real Infantry..........;)


----------



## Tropicana98 (May 15, 2011)

Poetic_Mind said:


> -University of Dayton
> -International Studies with a Peace and Global Security concentration and a German major
> 
> *Side Note* Still in school!



That makes 2 Flyers on the board...
-University of Dayton
-Marketing w/a minor in Leadership
...Also still in school-ONE MORE YEAR :cool:


----------



## Poetic_Mind (May 16, 2011)

Hmmm.... Thought I had this site to myself.... :confused: PM coming your way.


----------



## Purple (May 16, 2011)

St Cunnilingus University; Cum Laud in French studies. ;)

Purple


----------

